# Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet



## xnotnax (11. September 2012)

*Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

Hi leute,
habe mit einen Kumpel um 50€ gewettet, das es Laptops bzw. Netbooks Ultrabooks.... mit einen Aluminium Gehäuse mehr verbreitet sind als Laptops etc. mit einem  Plastikgehäuse.

Wie seht Ihr das? Was ist am meisten verbreitet. 

Danke an alle die mitmachen =D desto mehr desto besser


----------



## fadade (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

Wie meinst du eigentlich verbreitet? Soll das "im Umlauf bei den Kunden" oder "generell im Angebot" heißen?

Unabhängig davon würde ich sagen, dass etwa 70% der Notebooks heutzutage in einem Plastikgehäuse sind. Grund: is günstigaaa 
-> Fast jedes Gerät < 700€ ist in einem Plastikgehäuse und das werden wohl die sein, die am meisten verbreitet sind. Selbst teure Notebooks haben heute oft ein Plastikgehäuse (allerdings mit einem hochwertigen Kunststoff  )

Also sorry, dass ich "gegen" dich stimmen musste


----------



## xnotnax (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

Naja, aber die ganzen neuen Ultrabooks sind doch alle aus Aluminium oder irre ich mich da? Als ich Glücklicher auf der IFA 2012 war konnte ich kein Ultrabook mit Plastik Gehäuse enddecken und Ultrabooks sowie Tablet PC´s mit ansteckbarer Tastatur sind ja ziemlich in kommen. 

ps: Ich meine die Produkte vom Hersteller. Ob die jetzt mehr mit Plastik oder Aluminium Gehäuse gekauft werden ist egal ^^


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

Kommt auf die Preisklasse an.

In der 1000€+ Klasse... bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Darunter dominiert auf jeden Fall Kunststoff.

"Ultrabooks" sind tatsächlich meist aus Aluminium, sie machen aber nur ~10% des Notebookmarkts aus und so gehyped sie auch werden ist eine Steigerung dieses Marktanteils nicht wirklich absehbar.


----------



## Alex555 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

zu was zählen magnesium gehäuse?


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*



Alex555 schrieb:


> zu was zählen magnesium gehäuse?


Ich hab mal ein "lässt sich nicht so genau sagen" angeklickt.
Alu ist zwar gerade bei den Ultrabooks in, die "wahren High End Geräte" aus dem Business Bereich setzen aber fast alle auf Magnesium. So auch meine letzte beiden Laptops.


----------



## xnotnax (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

Q.0

Aluminium XD oder läst sich nicht so genau sagen
da es ein erdisches Material ist glaub ich zumindest


----------



## fadade (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

jo, also ultrabooks (müssen/sollten) sogar aus Metall / Alu sein, einfach, weil sie sonst so stabil wie Papier wären 

Aber nichtsdestotrotz eine interessante Frage 
Kann ja sein, dass die Geräte in 30 Jahren oder so nur noch aus Metall sind, einfach weil man das ggf. einfacher recyclen kann ...


----------



## qwerqwer99 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

Ich denke auch das die Antwort einfach ist: Plastik
Alugehäuse sind immer noch eher die Ausnahme und erst bei teuren NB zu finden. 
Gedankengang: Wenn auf der IFA mehr 4k TV's gezeigt werden als Full-HD, bedeutet es dann dass die Mehrzahl der Haushalte die neuen TVs besitzt?


----------



## xnotnax (12. September 2012)

*AW: Aluminium oder Plastik Gehäuse\ was ist am meisten verbreitet*

Glaube JA


----------

